#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  BricSys - BricsCad: Παρουσίαση

## Xάρης

Ένα εναλλακτικό του AutoCad σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα DWG που υποστηρίζει μέχρι και Autocad 2009 και τρέχει και σε Linux!

Δοκιμαστική έκδοση θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

Κόστος: 
από 315¤ + ΦΠΑ απ' όσο με ενημέρωσαν

Αντιπρόσωπος στη Θεσσαλονίκης: ErgoDesign
http://www.ergodesign.com.gr/img/bricscad.jpg

Bricsys
Σύγκριση χαρακτηριστικών μ' αυτά του AutoCad και AutoCad LT.

----------

